
Show HN: Getparked.io – Domain Bsckordering - rcharpentier
Hi all!
I had a little bit of time on my hands so I decided to put together https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.GetParked.io, a domain backordering service. It allows you to search for a domain name, and backorder it if it&#x27;s currently registered by someone else. GetParked will then try to acquire the domain for you when it expires.
It costs nothing, except for if it actually is able to secure the domain for you, and is of course free to simply check the status and registration info of any domain name.
I built it because as someone who enjoys building websites, I&#x27;ve always had trouble getting the domain names that I want. So I thought it would be fun to build something that will check availability for me without having to sit and hit refresh on a registrar. Please let me know what you think!
======
gitgud
Interesting, It's a confusing name though as
[https://park.io](https://park.io) does the exact same thing, but has a
bidding market place too

~~~
rcharpentier
Thanks for the feedback! Yup, I’m familiar with park.io. I haven’t added
auction functionality yet, but that’s definitely in the backlog.

